# 18650 Bored Out Genuine 6P by Fivemega



## fivemega (May 28, 2020)

*(NOT AVAILABLE)*​
*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*







*What you will get is shown at above picture.
Z41 & Z44 also available but not included.
Above bored out genuine 6Ps are perfect fit for either single 18650 (3.7 volt) or 2x18350 (7.4 volt)*






*Beefy Head or Hexa Tail Caps are not included*






*Genuine Z41 cap with McClicky installed ........ Genuine Z44 bezel*







*NO RESERVATION*​
I have limited quantity of bored out new (never used) black Surefire 6P Original body to use with 18.77mm Protected or unprotected 18650 cells.
Also have McClickie installed Z41 and UCL installed Z44
Battery can not slide out from front side even when head and lamp module is removed.
These are bodies only with one head side oring and double orings in tail side. No head, No bezel, No tail cap, No lamp/module, No batteries or charger is included but optional.
What you will get is: genuine Surefire 6P body bored out to (18.77mm) with one head and two tail side oring for $45 plus shipping.
NO bezel, NO tail cap, NO lamp assembly, NO battery and NO charger come with it.
Head or tail cap available at extra cost.
When you order body, bezel and tail cap in once, not only you will get $10 discount, you will pay shipping for body only.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick  next available and valid number/type, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number/type, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick  next available and valid number/type, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore you may receive your order with LLL OOO NNN GGG delay
Price: 


18.77mm Bored out 6P body $45 each *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Genuine stock twisty Z41 $26 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
Genuine Z44 with UCL lens $33 *(NOT AVAILABLE)*
$10 off when you get all 3 above items in once(45+36+33=114) (114-10=$104)
Complete host of 6P body + Z41 + Z44 for $104
--------------------
*To save shipping please order all items together at once.*

Shipping to all States for each set or item: $6 each
Internationally: $18 for up to 3
Please pay first, then claim the next available number.
Paypal: [email protected] aol.com
-------------------------
*Please see:
Gray 6P here 
26650 body * *here*
*Nickel plated 6P here
ExCap here*
-------------------------
*Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 *
-------------------------
#01 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 bornagainst paid shipped 950008430211322674
#02 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 5S8Zh5 paid shipped 9500113608410322333493
#03 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 5S8Zh5 paid shipped 9505513808410338336945 
#04 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 marco weiss paid shipped 9505513808411267398359
#05 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808431327425396
#06 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808431327425396
#07 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 scalpel_ninja paid shipped 9500113808431327425402
#08 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 mesa232323 paid shipped 9500113808411341413852
#09 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 arrgh my eyes!! paid shipped 9500113808412007422218
#10 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) [email protected] es2qy paid shipped 9500113808432018437339
#11 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 Duster1671 paid shipped 9500113808432018437346
#12 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 TMedina paid shipped 9500113808412067437559
#14 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 strideredc paid shipped LH165848080US
#15 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 wade11a paid shipped 9500 113808412084440945 
#16 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 bw762cpf paid shipped 9500 113808412084440952

-------------------------

*Genuine Z41 Tail cap with McClicky installed*
--------------------------
#01 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 glazer1972 paid shipped 9500113808411299404872
#02 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808431327425396
#03 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808431327425396 
#04 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 scalpel_ninja paid shipped 9500113808431327425402
#05 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 Duster1671 paid shipped 9500113808432018437346
#06 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 es2qy paid shipped 9500113808432028439606
#07 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 AbovePlains paid shipped 9500113808432054445404
#08 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 SMar paid shipped 9500113808432054445411
#09 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 TMedina paid shipped 9500113808412067437559
#10 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 strideredc paid shipped LH165848080US
#11 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 wade11a paid shipped 9500 113808412084440945
#12 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 bw762cpf paid shipped 9500 113808412084440952

-------------------------
#01 Genuine stock twisty Z41 $26 marco weiss paid shipped 9505513808411267398359
#02 Genuine stock twisty Z41 $26 strideredc paid shipped LH165848080US 
#03 Genuine stock twisty Z41 $26 Duster1671 paid shipped 9500113808432103457471
-------------------------

*Genuine Z44 Head with UCL installed*
-------------------------
#01 Genuine Z44 $33 5S8Zh5 paid shipped 9500113808410363344144 
#02 Genuine Z44 $33 marco weiss paid shipped 9505513808411267398359
#03 Genuine Z44 $33 himashyou paid shipped LH152555048US
#04 Genuine Z44 $33 himashyou paid shipped LH152555048US
#05 Genuine Z44 $33 himashyou paid shipped LH152555048US
#06 Genuine Z44 $33 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808431327425396 
#07 Genuine Z44 $33 Dizney paid shipped 9500113808431327425396
#08 Genuine Z44 $33 scalpel_ninja paid shipped 9500113808431327425402
#09 Genuine Z44 $33 Duster1671 paid shipped 9500113808432018437346
#10 Genuine Z44 $33 es2qy paid shipped 9500113808432028439606
#11 Genuine Z44 $33 SMar paid shipped 9500113808432054445411
#12 Genuine Z44 $33 TMedina paid shipped 9500113808412067437559
#14 Genuine Z44 $33 strideredc paid shipped LH165848080US
#15 Genuine Z44 $33 wade11a paid shipped 9500 113808412084440945
#16 Genuine Z44 $33 bw762cpf paid shipped 9500 113808412084440952

-------------------------

* If you have any question not answered on post #2, let me know please.*
-------------------------

*Please find link of my other products  here and click on each link you are interested.*
-------------------------

*(NOT AVAILABLE)*​


----------



## fivemega (May 28, 2020)

QUESTIONE?


ravenlot said:


> If I want to buy some of the other fivemega products in other links in addition to this one, is there some sort of combined shipping or do I treat each thread as a different order including separate shipping?


*Please PM me number and list of items you want to purchase and your location, then I calculate combined shipping cost.*


Bright_Light said:


> If I unscrew the tailcap half a turn or so, with that prevent me from turning on the flashlight by accident if I put pressure on the button? Thanks


*If you unscrew the tailcap half a turn or so, flashlight won't light up at all.
Flashlight will work when tail cap is all the way in, tight and McClicky switch is on.*



strideredc said:


> Fm, do these take 2x 18350 cells or are they to long?


*These will take either single 18650 or 2x18350

Perfect fit.*


----------



## bagsnatcher (Jun 2, 2020)

Put me down for a complete light please. Gotta get that sweet discount.


----------



## fivemega (Oct 16, 2020)

bagsnatcher said:


> Put me down for a complete light please.


*Please check post #1 of

18650 6P

Nickel 18650 6P

Custom 6P

2P 18650*


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 11, 2020)

I'll take this one please.

#02 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 28, 2020)

This one please:

#03 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 17, 2020)

I will take this tailcap please:

#01 Genuine Z44 $33 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## cody12 (Dec 18, 2020)

I'll take #01 z41 tailcap. But as this my first time buying, I don't know how or where to send money or my address. I do have a PayPal acct. so that's a start.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Dec 18, 2020)

cody12 said:


> I'll take #01 z41 tailcap. But as this my first time buying, I don't know how or where to send money or my address. I do have a PayPal acct. so that's a start.



^ search above OP for _Paypal:_


----------



## cody12 (Dec 18, 2020)

Now, if I just knew what 'OP' was

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Dec 18, 2020)

Original post


----------



## texsian (Jul 30, 2021)

please 


fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+3](AVAILABLE)[/SIZE]*​
> 
> *[SIZE=+1]Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
> All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
> ...


put me down for,

#04 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm)
#05 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm)
#06 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm)

#01 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed
#02 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed

#02 Genuine Z44
#03 Genuine Z44


----------



## fivemega (Aug 17, 2021)

*More 18650 Bored Out Genuine 6P available.*


----------



## himashyou (Oct 4, 2021)

CPF handle: himashyou

Genuine Z44 Head with UCL installed
#03 Genuine Z44 $33 (AVAILABLE)
#04 Genuine Z44 $33 (AVAILABLE)
#05 Genuine Z44 $33 (AVAILABLE)

shipping to Internationally: $14 
total = $113

Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Oct 5, 2021)

*himashyou,*
*Your payment received. Thank you.
Your paypal has your address in Japaness and I can't read or write on package.
Please provide (PM me) an accurate and complete English address.*
*Thank you.*


----------



## himashyou (Oct 6, 2021)

PM sent.

Thanks.


----------



## ravenlot (Oct 11, 2021)

If I want to buy some of the other fivemega products in other links in addition to this one, is there some sort of combined shipping or do I treat each thread as a different order including separate shipping?


----------



## fivemega (Oct 11, 2021)

ravenlot said:


> If I want to buy some of the other fivemega products in other links in addition to this one, is there some sort of combined shipping or do I treat each thread as a different order including separate shipping?


*Please PM me number and list of items you want to purchase and your location, then I calculate combined shipping cost.*


----------



## glazer1972 (Oct 23, 2021)

CPF Handle glazer1972 #01 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 *(AVAILABLE) and $6 S&H. PayPal Sent*


----------



## Dizney (Nov 19, 2021)

CPF Dizney paid via Paypal for two complete sets:

Surefire 6P bodies #05 and 06
Z41 Clicky #02 and 03
Z44 Head #06 and 07.

Thank you!


----------



## scalpel_ninja (Nov 19, 2021)

PayPal sent for one complete set:

#7 6P bored body + 
#4 Z41 clicky + 
#8 Z44 + 
shipping = $110

CPF: scalpel_ninja


----------



## mesa232323 (Dec 3, 2021)

#08 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## hamhanded (Jan 4, 2022)

fivemega said:


> #09 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 *(AVAILABLE)*​


I'll take #09 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) 

CPF handle "arrgh my eyes!!" $45 + $6 = $51 sent via PayPal


----------



## es2qy (Jan 10, 2022)

*#10 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 + shipping $6 = $51.
Paypal sent. Thanks.

CPF es2qy*


----------



## Duster1671 (Jan 14, 2022)

Paypal sent for one complete set:

#11 genuine 6P body (18.77mm)
#05 Z41 with McClicky
#09 Z44 with UCL 

Total with shipping: $110

Thank you.


----------



## Bright_Light (Jan 21, 2022)

Will your McClicky tailcap have the abilty to lockout on my 6P? Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Jan 23, 2022)

Bright_Light said:


> Will your McClicky tailcap have the abilty to lockout on my 6P? Thanks


*What exactly do you mean by lockout?
Do you mean leave it on without touching ???*


----------



## Bright_Light (Jan 23, 2022)

If I unscrew the tailcap half a turn or so, with that prevent me from turning on the flashlight by accident if I put pressure on the button? Thanks


----------



## fivemega (Jan 24, 2022)

Bright_Light said:


> If I unscrew the tailcap half a turn or so, with that prevent me from turning on the flashlight by accident if I put pressure on the button? Thanks


*If you unscrew the tailcap half a turn or so, flashlight won't light up at all.
Flashlight will work when tail cap is all the way in, tight and McClicky switch is on.*


----------



## es2qy (Jan 27, 2022)

*#10 Z44 head, #06 Z41 tail with McClicky. And 18350 body.*

Paypal sent 18350 body, Z44 head, Z41 tail. 37 + 33 + 36 + ship 10 = $116. CPF name es2qy. Thank you.


----------



## AbovePlains (Feb 17, 2022)

AbovePlains
#07 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 *(AVAILABLE)
US Address. 42.00 Paypal sent*


----------



## SMar (Feb 22, 2022)

Paypal sent (Transaction ID 53U45660VL097902W) for:
#08 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36
#11 Genuine Z44 $33

Total payment of $104.60 for:
#15 18350 Black Body $37
#08 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36
#11 Genuine Z44 $33

(CPF handle: SMar)


----------



## strideredc (Feb 27, 2022)

Fm, do these take 2x 18350 cells or are they to long?


----------



## fivemega (Feb 27, 2022)

strideredc said:


> Fm, do these take 2x 18350 cells or are they to long?


*These will take either single 18650 or 2x18350

Perfect fit.*


----------



## TMedina (Feb 28, 2022)

Please:

#12 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 (AVAILABLE)
#09 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 (AVAILABLE)
#12 Genuine Z44 $33 (AVAILABLE)

Complete host of 6P body + Z41 + Z44 for $104

shipping, $6
Total: $110

Paypal sent. EtA: PP handle: Grimm.squeaker


----------



## strideredc (Mar 1, 2022)

#14 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45
#14 Genuine Z44 $33
#10 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36
*#02 Genuine stock twisty Z41$26
#52 Gray Penta $36*

(45+36+33=114)+ 26 +18 + 36 = 194 paypal sent
paypal handle [email protected]


----------



## Kalsu (Mar 18, 2022)

I will take:

#15 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45
#11 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 
#15 Genuine Z44 $33
Paypal sent. PP handle amfa14rep


----------



## bw762cpf (Mar 19, 2022)

PayPal payment sent.

#16 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 (AVAILABLE)
#12 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 (AVAILABLE)
#16 Genuine Z44 $33 (AVAILABLE)
(45+36+33=114) (114-10=$104)+$6 shipping+$4 PP fee = $114 PayPal sent
CPF handle: bw762cpf
PP transaction #: 1PL62864NM3327504


----------



## es2qy (Apr 1, 2022)

*#14 Genuine Z41 with McClicky $36*

Paypal sent Z41 with McClicky $36 + ship $6 = $42. CPF name es2qy. Thank you.

*Edit:* Changed to #03 Grey Z41 tail cap only (without switch / guts) $35 + #20 18350 Body Black $37. Additional paypal sent $37. Thank you.


----------



## Duster1671 (Apr 8, 2022)

Paypal sent:

CPF handle - Duster1671

#02 Genuine stock twisty Z41 $26 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## fivemega (May 6, 2022)

*Please see more of 18650 6P style bodies* *here**.*


*And shorter size 3P style bodies* *here**.*


----------

